# How does one cook chicken fillets?



## Mel!

Somebody sent me the following email.
I am a vegetarian so have no clue how to cook chicken fillets. Please help.

*The email*
OK, I've got dinner guests tonight.
I've bought chicken fillets. I've bought lemon and herb marinade. What the **** do I do with them? I'm thinking, seal them by frying and then wrap them in tin foil and stick them in the oven but, for how long? At what temperature?


----------



## lulu

Mel, its a bit like asking how to cook a carrot.....dozens of ways!  If I were your friend I would marinade the fillets now then grill/broil them, but he/she could just as easily fry them.  Baking tends to dry, although the foil packet might help that, I tend to just know when they are done.....they just be firm but not too firm when prodded wih a finger.  Your friend might also help guard against dryness by adding some bttermilk, yoghurt or maybe a litle sherry (depending on what he/she is serving the chicken with) to help them stay succulent.

To be more precise how about doing a search for a recipe that will give a cooking time for fillets?


----------



## Loprraine

I season them, pan fry in butter and oil, add chopped fresh herbs, (I like thyme), deglaze with white wine.  They won't take long.  Good luck to your friend!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Loprraine said:


> I season them, pan fry in butter and oil, add chopped fresh herbs, (I like thyme), deglaze with white wine. They won't take long. Good luck to your friend!


 
And....

Check out recipes for Chicken Tarragon, Chicken Marsala, or season, dip in an egg wash, roll in finely crushed cracker crumbs, (saltines) and fry. Serve with two or three dipping sauces or enjoy plain. They cook very quickly!!!!


----------



## Bilby

How about chicken kebabs? cut the fillets into cubes, marinate for a little while, thread onto wet (well soaked) bamboo skewers alternating with vegetables.  Stick under the grill, or cook in a pan or onn the BBQ and serve with a salad.


----------



## Loprraine

Or chicken satay with a spicy peanut sauce.


----------



## Bilby

Ooh yes Loprraine!!  Or teriyaki chicken with rice!!


----------



## lulu

I'm wondering if we have helped or made it harder by offering so much variety in ways to cook these things for tonight


----------



## mikeyBoab

Hi everyone! "Friend" here.

Thank you all for the excellent suggestions. Someone has suggested oven roasting it in stock with lemon wedges and red onions, salt and pepper - I'm liking the sound of that . . .


----------



## Mel!

Thanks for the replies everyone. I always get good suggestions here. 
 Welcome Mickeyboab


----------

